# Bug identification- please help!



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a half grown roach to me...boric acid works good.but be forewarned...if you see one, there's dozens watching you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.epestsolutions.com/roach-identification-chart.html

Look in Lowes, HD, Wal-Mart, any hardware store for Roach Away. It's 95% boric acid.
The bugs walk through it and when they clean there self they eat it and die from dehydration.
They can be under the wall outlets and switch covers, under base boards, under the sinks where the holes were drilled over size.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

look's like a temite to me here is a picture


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anteni are to long to be a termite.
http://www.pestproductsonline.com/pages/1_termites.html


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Coch Roach! Ortho Home Defence Bug spray.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope this helps
http://www.google.com/search?client...w&biw=1271&bih=806&sei=HUA9T5rrLNCy0QHX4OHTBw


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It is a nymphal stage of a cockroach. The nymphs are difficult to identify as to species. I suspect a german cockroach. Do you have attached neighbors? If so, talk to them and see if they see these guys, or have treated, etc. 
Take a flashlight and look on the underside of the kitchen sink for activity. This will be an awkward and difficult position, but you have to see the underside of the sink, not just the back of the cabinet. Keep us posted.
It is helpful to know what species they are. Find/capture an adult and photo it.


----------



## dezork (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't have photos of an adult.... haven't seen a single one. Only seen these (nymphs).

Where should I spray exactly? around sink, baseboards? where?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Under the sink, all around the baseboards, under the outlet and switch covers. In the closits, around the area where the trash can is, around the rim of the trash can.
Every 30 days there population will double.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

cock a roach baby:yes: call exterminator


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?client...w&biw=1211&bih=683&sei=ooQ-T4qXOsLh0QHG8JXABw


----------



## jamiefrades (Feb 1, 2012)

A young cockroach also called nymph, luckily you may try availing pest removal toronto for long term solution.


----------

